# shall we post fs/WTB things in here?



## eurojettanut (Dec 18, 2007)

as in the "passat all other models" is to much other crap.
as it seems the quantum comunity is not that big.
or are all the others hiding???


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: shall we post fs/WTB things in here? (eurojettanut)*

Go ahead. It won't bother me, as long as what you sell is Dasher-Quantum specific. If it could be sold in another forum (for example, an engine,) don't post it in here. 
I asked Anthony for a classifieds section. I'll re-ask. He said he would, but he is busy and probably forgot.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

works for me... but since most parts are cross-swappable between platforms, where to draw the line? Maybe a "Free to Anyone Who needs" (thread like the Scirocco forums) and/or a "WTT/WTB", then everything else I'd say can go in a Classifieds forum.


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

I know someone that's selling a NOS Nardi steering wheel hub for dashers guessing small spline so it should work on Quantums too? (posted in the other passat classifieds) 
linky
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4116963


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (InSaNeBoY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InSaNeBoY* »_I know someone that's selling a NOS Nardi steering wheel hub for dashers guessing small spline so it should work on Quantums too?  (posted in the other passat classifieds) 
linky
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4116963

Thanks to you, that is now sold. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Longitudinal)*

figured that'd be a killer deal for someone, those can't be easy to find! (I'd love an old school wood nardi wheel in my Ghia)


----------



## 1990whiteg60 (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (InSaNeBoY)*

I have a pair of Dasher fenders if anyone is interested in. I may toss them on ebay since nobody on here or samba has ever even asked me about them.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (1990whiteg60)*

If late model, Southcross may be interested in the fenders.


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Longitudinal)*

I could really use part of the shift mechanism if anyone has a parts car laying around.
Mine is so loose I can barely put the car in gear!


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (moonstation 2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moonstation 2000* »_I could really use part of the shift mechanism 

Which part?


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_
Which part?

I'll bet it's the 'bushings' in the linkage...I know I need to replace the ones in my 4k...1st gear takes a few tries sometimes. I wish someone made an aftermarket set. Who was it on here that described shifting a Quantum as 'throwing a hot dog down a hallway'?


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JohnBarleyCorn)*

It's hard to describe which part. If you follow the shifter mechanism down along the trans until it reaches the part you can barely see from the engine compartment, that is the piece that is loose.
I have a diagram in pdf, from 
http://www.duvekot.com/QSW/index.html
If you look at the technical manual from this site (download from the left hand side of the screen) the shifter layout is shown on page 12.
The problem piece is the one where the shift rod from the shifter itself connects with the rest of the linkage.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

That is the "cup" and they do fail. Dealer only & the same part as the 4000q.
IIRC you can replace it without dropping the tranny


----------

